# VHT Dealers in Toronto Area?



## PlunkrD (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody have info on VHT dealers in T.O.?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You want Fryette, actually. Try Cosmo music? I know they deal ENGL at least


----------



## PlunkrD (Mar 24, 2008)

I've contacted Cosmo Music and they've confirmed that there are no VHT dealers in Canada.
That's too bad; they have a sweet little amp called the Special 6 that I'd like to try out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you after the new VHT or Fryette, formerly VHT, who builds the Pittbulls, Sig:X, Deliverance etc?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have seen VHT but no Fryette at L&M, mostly used but maybe they can order.
Check out the web..

Distribution NPM
1505 4th Rue
Val D’or, QC J9P 6X1
Phone: 819 874-2208
Fax: 819 874-1108
Email: [email protected]
Web: DISTRIBUTION NPM 

George’s Guitars and Music
62 Swayne St.
Cobourg, ON K9A 1K5
Phone: 905 373-1991
Fax: 905 373-1992
Email: [email protected]
Web: GEORGES GUITARS - George's Guitars

The Twelfth Fret, Inc.
2132 Danforth Ave.
Toronto, ON M4C 1J9
Phone: 416 423-2132
Fax: 416 423-0012
Email: [email protected]
Web: The Twelfth Fret Guitarist's Pro Shop

Triumph Music Canada
66-975 Broadmoor Blvd.
Sherwood Park, AB T8A 5W9
Phone: 780 417-9916
Fax: 780 417-9957
Email: [email protected]
Web: Triumph Music Canada: Retail Store and Music School


----------



## PlunkrD (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks all, the amp I'm looking for is made by VHT (post Fryette era). I'll talk to L&M to see if they would order it in for me.
The Special 6 is a low powered 10" combo that has point to point wiring, but is manufactured in China. Canada has a free duty
arrangement on amps built in the US but they slap a hefty fee on amps built anywhere else.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you looking for one of these?

Paul's Boutique // NEW! VHT CLASSIC 6 TUBE COMBO AMP


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

New VHT=shit

George's in Couburg was a dealer......but his stock sat around for years because he was asking hundreds more than it would cost to have Musician's Friend deliver right to your door. Last time I checked he blew everthing out and that was it.

fwiw there are 2 great deals on CL's on sevenstring.org buy&sell.


----------



## PlunkrD (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, CDWaterloo for the link to Paul's Boutique, always looking for the smaller guitar shops; that one looks like a gem.
The Classic 6 they have is not the same as the Special 6.
Here's the link at VHT; VHT Amplification for the Special 6.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can't believe this new company has the old VHT logo.


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump an old thread, in order to report that things are picking up for the new VHT (AXL music, not Mr. Freyette's latest venture), dealer-wise. 

Mojo Music in Oakville and Paul's Boutique both indicate that they are dealers on their website, and Paul's inventory pages indicate that is stocking both the Special 6, and the new Special 6 Ultra...


----------



## steve_rolfeca (Feb 28, 2011)

Went to Mojo in Oakville on the weekend, and tried the Special 6 back to back with the Special 6 Ultra, and Blackstar HT-5. I tried the Jet City JC-20 and Egnater Tweaker combo's, just for the heck of it. Various combinations of head, cab and combo versions.

I took my PRS McCarty and 5E3 with me, for a known reference (you read that right- $2,400 guitar, shopping for a $300 practice amp- go figure). The guys at Mojo were very helpful, and allowed me to make lots of noise in the studio area. Nobody hovered or pushed, and mixing and matching the various speaker options wasn't frowned upon, which was a nice plus. 

I ended up liking the Special 6 best (how often do you prefer the cheapest option?), and for a mere $30 difference, I went for the combo. They have a sale on this week, and I spun the wheel for a 15% discount. Got out the door with the amp and a JJ 12AT7 for $265, tax in. 

Needless to say, I would shop there again.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Very Nice!!!

Its not always the dollars that makes the difference its the quality and service.
Sounds like Mojo and the VHT6 are very much the same!


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

PlunkrD said:


> Thanks all, the amp I'm looking for is made by VHT (post Fryette era). I'll talk to L&M to see if they would order it in for me.
> The Special 6 is a low powered 10" combo that has point to point wiring, but is manufactured in China. Canada has a free duty
> arrangement on amps built in the US but they slap a hefty fee on amps built anywhere else.


Mojo music in Oakville has them in stock


----------

